# Quail/Chukar?



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

New to Southern Utah because im an SUU student. Love to hunt upland birds and ducks but no idea where to find them in southern Utah. Any suggestions would be very appreciated! Don't have a dog but very willing to hike long and hard!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Go west of I-15. There's chukar in them'thar hills.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Are you talking about west of Cedar out by Enterprise?


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Dodge, u got transportation?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ya I drive a Ram 1500 4x4..


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Bump... any suggestions would help out greatly!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I also went to SUU. I never did any chucker hunting but did dove hunt out in the fields west and south of town. I hunted quail down around hurricane but now it's all homes or golf courses. I wish I had hunted grouse up on the mountain. Plenty of spots west for cottontails. I'm curious we're a good spot for chucks would be. I would guess between Beaver and Milford. I think it's called the mineral mountains. 
Good luck


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Did you get permission from the land openers of those fields west of cedar or are they public? 

Does anyone have experience hunting around minersvillie reservoir?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes I had good hunt out at minersville res. For chuckar also you should go try out by lund


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> Did you get permission from the land openers of those fields west of cedar or are they public?
> 
> Does anyone have experience hunting around minersvillie reservoir?


All the fields are private and if irrigated or broken up for crops require permission.

The res is open to hunting but the north end where the birds hang most is private.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

...


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Went out west of cedar just 14 miles to an area I scoped out with google earth. I would hike about 30-50ft then stop and look/listen for 10 seconds. I did this for about 2 miles up steep rock/grass faces(800ft elevation difference). But all I saw was 2 jack rabbits... am I looking in the right places for chukar/quail??(see pictures)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That looks like good chucker country but you have to realize that the Utah Division of Wildlife didn't plant chuckers everywhere that they could live. I have hunted the Nevada border for a few years for deer and the only chuckers that I have seen are the ones in Nevada and not in Utah where they should do just fine. It has been quite a while since I lived in Cedar City so I will not be of much help but what I would do is to go into one of the shops that sells firearms and talk to the counter people and see if they have any suggestions for both birds.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Check out page 35 in the Upland Game Guide book for their distribution, but remember that they may be found elsewhere but not everywhere.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------

